# Hdtv help



## Nickbeln (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello everyone,

So, i have 2 questions concerning HDTV's,

#1, What's the difference between ''Contrast Ratio'' and ''Dynamic Contrast Ratio'' because actually, my TV is a SHARP Aquos LC-37D40U and when i bought my XBOX360 and my PS3, i felt like my image quality was bad, like if the image was too much stretched. So i looked up on best buy and futureshop comparing my TV to the newer ones and i realized my TV has a ''Contrast Ratio'' of 1200:1, but on a model like the LG LG-42LD630, the ''Dynamic Contrast Ratio'' is 80000:1 according to futureshop. So i thought that was my problem, i also realized my TV had a native resolution of 1366x768 (so i guess its not a REAL HDTV) compared to the LG who has a native resolution of 1920x1080. So am I understanding that my TV is being actually ''owned'' by that LG by far in contrast and in resolution ? let me know.

#2 Should i go Plasma or LCD ? Whats the pros and cons of the 2 ? Because again. i just looked over the SAMSUNG PN-50B550 and it has a 2000000:1 ''Dynamic Contrast Ratio'' so I'm all messed up in all those numbers.

***What kind of TV am I Looking for ? an extremely clear image for gaming and movies who has FULLHD and around 40 to 50''.

PLEASE NOTE that I'm French(from Canada) and I apologize for grammar and other kind of language errors.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

No worries on your English, it's excellent. Dynamic contrast and even regular ratios are a bit false and at the levels their claiming now it's just a joke.

My personal preference for HDTV is actually DLP. For the size they offer it's very economical and the technology is good. Plasma has matured well and LCD has been around for a while but neither one quite gives me what I want.


----------



## Nickbeln (Feb 2, 2010)

ebackhus said:


> Dynamic contrast and even regular ratios are a bit false and at the levels their claiming now it's just a joke.


I'm not quite sure to understand what you meant there to be honest.

But thanks, i'll lookup on the DLP TV you are talking about ! :wave:


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

A standard for contrast ratios has not been established by or for the TV industry. That means they can say the contrast ratio is whatever they say that it is.


----------

